

Keep track of your distributed team's timezones - tilt
http://timezone.io/

======
danfarrelly
Dan here - I created timezone the open source project and am now working on a
product version at timezone.io. Didn't know people would stumble upon it yet
so I just pushed the new homepage - Hope that helps paint a picture for whats
to come!

------
digitalgravy
How, exactly? This may be keeping track of someone else's team, but not my
team, nor can I see any method of "using" it.

~~~
cmsj
There was an earlier post. You need to clone the code and deploy it yourself
on heroku.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9112444](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9112444)

